# Vorserien-Zaskar



## Zaskar-Freak (21. Juli 2004)

erstmal Hallo an alle!

ich bin glücklicher Besitzer von einem Vorserien Modell vom Zaskar aus 1990. Es handelt sich um einen Prototypen (16") ohne Rahmennummer, und das Bike wurde ein Jahr lang von Hans Rey gefahren; War also sein erstes Zaskar 

Nun würde mich interessieren, ob es da einige Details gibt welche später in der Serie anders in Produktion gingen. Gegenüber meinem 93er Zaskar konnte ich folgende Unterschiede feststellen:

- Gusset unter dem Oberrohr anders geformt
- U-Brake anstelle einer Canti
- Verstärkungsblech hinter dem Tretlager anstelle einer Strebe
- Wechselauge nicht austauschbar und Ausfallenden 6mm stark anstatt 8mm
- Die Kabelanschläge sind teilweise genietet und nicht angeschweisst
- Durchmesser der Rohre und Gemotrie sind gleich

Gefragt sind also Besitzer eines Zaskars aus den Jahren 1991 und 1992. Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob diese Bikes mit dem Prototypen identisch sind oder ob da noch Änderungen vorgenommen wurden.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch Bilder ins Netz stellen.

Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## SonGoku (21. Juli 2004)

Da besteht ja wohl mal definitiv Bedarf...! Dat glaubt dir doch sonst keiner  !

Aber die sollten schon von Nahem sein & in guter Qualität unso, weil man will
ja auch Details erkennen können...  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (21. Juli 2004)

@Zaskar-Freak:
am besten du schickst mir mal deine Adresse, damit ich weiss wo ich das Bike einsammeln kann...   

Holy Moly, da hast du aber ein feines Bike, ist das etwa das Zaskar, welches vor ca 4-5 Monaten bei eBay angeboten worden ist?
Von so einer Raritaet brauchen wir hier dringend eine Satz guter Bilder.
Also   
oldman


P.S. solltest du irgendwann einmal dieses Zaskar verkaufen wollen.........


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Juli 2004)

hmmmm...
klingt für mich absolut nach nem panthera mit ausgefeilter rahmennummer...
der ist nämlich GENAU so 1991 oder 92 gewesen...


----------



## kingmoe (21. Juli 2004)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> - Gusset unter dem Oberrohr anders geformt
> - U-Brake anstelle einer Canti
> - Verstärkungsblech hinter dem Tretlager anstelle einer Strebe
> - Wechselauge nicht austauschbar und Ausfallenden 6mm stark anstatt 8mm
> ...



Also mein Zaskar - oder Panthera, die sahen nämlich exakt gleich aus und unterschieden sich nur beim Alu (Zaskar 6061 und ball burnnished, Panthera 7005 und rot oder Alu matt) - ist genau so, wie es oben steht. Und eine Rahmennummer hat das Ding auch nicht. Und es ist auch nirgendwo eine Stelle zu sehen, an der evtl. eine rausgefeilt wurde!!! Leider kann ich gerade kein Foto machen, das der Rahmen beim Händler ist und ein neue Schaltaugengewinde eingesetzt bekommt...  

Bilder folgen aber, sobald ich das gute Stück wieder in den Händen halte.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (21. Juli 2004)

So, ich versuch's mal mit ein paar Bildern. Ich habe die Bilder absichtlich nicht höher komprimiert, damit die Qualität nicht allzusehr leidet. Sorry an alle ohne DSL. Detailaufnahmen folgen gleich noch...


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (21. Juli 2004)

Und nun noch der ganze Rest:


----------



## zaskar76 (21. Juli 2004)

@moe,
ich hab mal thrillseeker (hat hier fotos von nem92er drin) angeschrieben wegen der breite der ausfallenden und der rahmennummer - vielleicht bringen uns die ausfallenden ja weiter. die rahmennummer bei meinem ist übrigens nur gaaaanz dünn eingeschlagen(nicht fast nen mm tief wie bei den zaskars ab 93) so das man diese schonmit schmirgelpapier wegmachen könnte ohne das irgendetwas auffällt. laut schiebelehre sind bei mir die rohre auch auf den 10tel mm  absolut identisch zu 93,94,95er zaskars... nur mit der nummer kann man halt gar nichs anfangen wegen baujahr oder sonstigem-alles nur wilde einzelne zahlen und buchstaben


----------



## SonGoku (22. Juli 2004)

Autsch Autsch Autsch!!!

Wollte mir die Bilder gestern bei meiner Süssen angucken aber da hat die ISDN
Verbindung nich so gerockt.   

Kannste nich die Bilder in deine Gallery hochladen !!! ???    Dat wäre Supi,
weil man sonst jedes mal alle Bilder laden muss...  !!

*Ändere doch bitte nochmal deinen Beitrag & mach nur Links zu den Bildern rein.*

Die kommen sonst garnich zur Geltung & das Radl ist ja nun schonmal was ganz
besonderes.....!   

PS: Krasse Sache mit dem Autogramm auf dem Frame   !!!


----------



## thrillseeker (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

folgende von Dir beschriebene Details finden sich auch beim 92er Modell:

- U-Brake anstelle einer Canti
- Verstärkungsblech hinter dem Tretlager anstelle einer Strebe
- Wechselauge nicht austauschbar und Ausfallenden 6mm stark
- Die Kabelanschläge sind teilweise genietet und nicht angeschweisst

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## GTdanni (26. Juli 2004)

Warum war der Rahmen mal rot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar-Freak (27. Juli 2004)

Erstmal besten Dank für Eure Antworten. Einiges ist ja somit schon mal geklärt. 

@ oldman: Ja, das Zaskar war mal im Ebay. Ist zwar noch keine 4 Monate her, aber wir meinen da wohl schon das gleiche Bike. 

@ zaskar76: Die Idee mit dem Panthera ist nicht schlecht. War das Panthera denn 1990 schon auf dem Markt? Ich weiss nur, dass dieses Bike 1991 für die ersten Zaskar-Reklamen herhalten musste und dass der Hans Rey es bis Anfang 1992 fuhr. Möglicherweise war das erste Zaskar tatsächlich ein Panthera. Schade nur, dass ich noch nie ein Panthera in echt betrachten konnte. Die Dinger scheinen wirklich rar zu sein.

@ kingmoe: Eine Rahmennummer hatte das Bike definitiv nie. Die Herkunft ist ziemlich gut dokumentiert. Hast Du dein Panthera noch? Wäre wirklich interessant...

@ SonGoku: Das mit den Bildern im Beitrag war nicht optimal. Hab erst nachher gesehen, dass das Forum eine Gallerie hat. Dort sind sie jetzt übrigens auch abrufbar. Leider hab ich nicht rausgefunden wie man im nachhinein einen Betrag ändern kann...

@ thrillseeker: Besten Dank für Deine Mühe! Das hat ja einige interessante Punkte geklärt. Somit wurden die Änderungen die ich gegenüber meinem 93er Zaskae festgestellt habe in der laufenden Serie (von 1992 auf 1993) vorgenommen. Leider ist mir nie ein ähnlich altes Zaskar unter die Augen gekommen. Aber Deines scheint ja wirklich in einem Top-Zustand zu sein. Weiter viel Spass damit!

@ GTdanni: Ja die rote Farbe...  Diese Sache ist noch nicht zu 100% geklärt. Tatsache ist: Das Bike war ursprünglich Alu poliert, aber hinten an den Ketten- und Sitz-streben hat es Überreste von roter Farbe welche mal abgeschliffen wurde. Der Rahmen wurde danach dort auch nicht mehr poliert. Auf allen anderen Rohren hat's keine Rote Farbe. Ich habe ein Foto vom Hans Rey auf dem er ein Zaskar fährt, welches vorne silber und hinten rot ist. Leider ist die Aufnahme nicht sehr gut, so dass man keine weiteren Details erkennen kann. Und das Foto stammt aus 1993; Da fuhr er dieses Bike eigentlich nicht mehr. Somit habe ich momentan auch keine schlüssige Antwort auf diese Frage.

Es gibt noch einige andere Dinge welche an dem Bike nicht mehr original sind. So z.B. die Federgabel. Es handelt sich um eine Rock Shox Mag20, welche zwar auch mal Hans Rey gehört haben soll, von ihm aber nie an diesem Bike gefahren wurde. Er fuhr es seinerzeit immer mit der schwarzen Starrgabel von GT. Diese habe ich leider nicht, so kommt dann vielleicht mal diejenige von meinem 93er Zaskar dran.


----------



## hossegor (28. Juli 2004)

habe selbst ein 91er zaskar und kann alle punkte bestätigen. 




			
				Zaskar-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal Hallo an alle!
> 
> ich bin glücklicher Besitzer von einem Vorserien Modell vom Zaskar aus 1990. Es handelt sich um einen Prototypen (16") ohne Rahmennummer, und das Bike wurde ein Jahr lang von Hans Rey gefahren; War also sein erstes Zaskar
> 
> ...


----------



## kingmoe (28. Juli 2004)

Hier nochmal zum Vergleich das 1992er Panthera (Zeitungsanzeige von damals).

Wie gesagt, bis aufs Material (hier 7005er, beim Zaskar 6061er Alu) und das Oberflächen-Finish ein baugleicher Rahmen.


----------



## lebaron (29. Juli 2004)

... dass ich das thema erst jetzt finde ... hochinteressant, ich habe es damals bei der ebay-auktion für einen fake gehalten, aber es scheint ja dann wohl doch hans' bike zu sein...


sehr interessant find ich die geschichte mit dem roten hinterbau - da sollte man mal dranbleiben ...

evtl. kann man ja auch über stickman (den früheren worldcup mechanic) etwas herausbekommen, der hat auch lange mit hans zusammengearbeitet (wenn ich mich recht erinnere) und macht auch glaube ich seine homepage ...

www.stiksandstones.com


----------



## kingmoe (5. August 2004)

So, ich habe heute endlich meinen alten Zaskar-Frame aus der Werkstatt holen können und mit dem neuen Schaltauge ist er wieder voll einsatzbereit. Zur Feier des Tages habe ihm eine Politur mit Sonax Chrom- und Alupaste spendiert. Schön soft mit Hand und Schwämmchen, nix mit Bohrmaschine oder so. 1 1/2 Stunden und 2 dicke Arme später bin ich mir nun relativ sicher, dass es kein Pantera ist. Ohne viel Druck machen zu müssen, kam direkt der alte Ball-Burnish-Glanz raus und man konnte sich in dem Rahmen spiegeln. Leider hat irgendein wahnsinniger Vorbesitzer einige Stellen mitten auf den Rohen angeschliffen, da hat es mehr Arbeit benötigt und ist trotzdem nicht so schön geworden...
Dennoch bin ich mit dem Ergebnis glücklich und zufrieden.

Zum Thema, ich laber schon wieder zuviel... Definitiv alle oben von Zaskar-Freak genannten Eigenschaften/Besonderheiten finden sich an meinem Rahmen wieder. GT scheint den Prototyp von Hans Rey also 1:1 in die Serie übernommen zu haben. Zumindest die sichtbaren Merkmale.

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos. Die Alugabel ist übrigens eine Kinesis. Relativ günstig und trotz der fetten Rohre nur 750 Gramm leicht - der Rahmen ist ja schon schwer genug


----------



## GTFreak (5. August 2004)

Ich liebe diesen Thread, 10 Minuten bei einer 1.500er DSL-Flat zum Ausladen, ich liebe es!!!
Was machen Leute, die bei diesen Bildern keinen 19" TFT haben???

PS: Bald bekomme ich meinen Zaskar-Rahmen, ich werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (6. August 2004)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe diesen Thread, 10 Minuten bei einer 1.500er DSL-Flat zum Ausladen, ich liebe es!!!



He-he, und Dein Service-Provider freut sich  Wegen des spannenden Themas klicken wir ja alle trotzdem wieder drauf. Egal, abwarten... irgendwann sind genügend Beiträge für eine zweite Seite gepostet, dann hat das leiden ein Ende. Beschleunigen wir den Vorgang doch ein bisschen:

GT ist toll.

So toll...

Besonders das Zaskar!

Und ganz besonders das 1990er Prototypen-Zaskar...





Greetz, Stefan


----------



## thrillseeker (6. August 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe heute endlich meinen alten Zaskar-Frame aus der Werkstatt holen können und mit dem neuen Schaltauge ist er wieder voll einsatzbereit. Zur Feier des Tages habe ihm eine Politur mit Sonax Chrom- und Alupaste spendiert.



Dann wird es ja jetzt langsam Zeit, endlich mal ein paar vernünftige Vorlagen für die Decals zu erstellen. Schwierig genug beim Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr... Aber noch verzwickter wird es wohl mit den "Triple Triangle" Schriftzügen, die auf die Sitzstreben gehören...

Hast Du auf irgendeinem Rad ordentliche Decals zum Fotografieren... oder soll ich mal zur Kamera greifen?


----------



## lebaron (6. August 2004)

moe 

wie steht es um die "vorlage" die ich dir geschickt habe ?


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (6. August 2004)

Jep,

ein Satz der alten Decals wäre wirklich was Edles! Bessere Fotos des Schrifzuges am Unterrorhr könnte ich machen, kein Problem. Der "triple Triangle" Schriftzug fehlt an diesem Bike hingegen gänzlich. 
Zugang zu einem Schneidplotter hätte ich ebenfalls, wobei ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das das richtige Verfahren ist. Versuch macht klug...


@kingmoe: Besten Dank für die Photos die Du reingestellt hast! Genau das was ich gesucht habe. Scheint wirklich bis ins Detail gleich zu sein; hätte ich nicht geglaubt. 
Die Sache mit dem Polieren erspare ich mir an diesem Bike mit gutem Gewissen. Es wäre ja nicht mehr Hans's Bike wenn es nicht einigermassen mitgenommen aussehehn würde


----------



## kingmoe (6. August 2004)

lebaron schrieb:
			
		

> moe
> 
> wie steht es um die "vorlage" die ich dir geschickt habe ?



Hi Basti,

ich bin einfach noch zu nichts gekommen... Allerdings bin ich auch EDV-Legastheniker   !

Ich habe mal bei einem CopyShop angefragt, der auch Autobeschriftungen etc. macht (Schneidplotter, für diese Decals also die ideale Lösung). Die nehmen erst ab 120,- Euro Aufträge an - na super. Außerdem meinte der Typ, dass die Vorlage nicht der Hit sei und aufwändig nachbearbeitet werden müsse (tatsächlich zu klein oder nur Geldschneiderei  )

Ich werde also in nächster Zeit sicher keine Decals anfertigen lassen. Wenn es jemand anderer in die Hand nehmen könnte, wäre das natürlich super! Ich wäre auch bereit, Vorkasse zu leisten, damit niemand hier evtl. auf einer Bestellung sitzen bleibt!!!


----------



## thrillseeker (6. August 2004)

> Außerdem meinte der Typ, dass die Vorlage nicht der Hit sei und aufwändig nachbearbeitet werden müsse



Die Bearbeitung ist kein Problem. Wenn wir ein ordentliches Foto hinbekommen (das ist knifflig, weil die Sticker ja auf spiegelblankem Metall kleben), können wir daraus eine 2-Farben- oder Vektorgrafik erstellen. Je nachdem, was für den Plotter das beste Eingangsformat ist. Diesen Part übernehme ich gerne 

Die "Triple Triangle"-Schriftzüge sind bei mir auch schon lange weg, vielleicht bekommen wir die einigermaßen scharf aus irgeneinem Katalog herausgescannt? (die 92er Broschüren eignen sich aber leider beide nicht).

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## zaskar76 (7. August 2004)

ich würde auch aufkleber nehmen - auch gerne mit vorkasse...


----------



## WODAN (9. August 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde auch aufkleber nehmen - auch gerne mit vorkasse...



Ich auch!
Hauptsache ich muß keine 93er Zaskar Aufkleber auf mein 92er machen 
Also haltet uns hier auf dem Laufenden.
Denke es finden sich Einige hier die Zaskar Aufkleber suchen!


----------



## thrillseeker (9. August 2004)

Na gut, dann werde ich mal schauen, was sich Foto- und Photoshop-technisch rausholen läßt... Mit etwas Glück findet sich übrigens auch hier ein Plotter "für lau", mehr dazu aber in der nächsten Woche!

Greetz, Stefan

PS: Der Thread ist nicht vergessen, ich bringe aber bis Ende dieser Woche erstmal mein Studium zu Ende


----------



## WODAN (9. August 2004)

thrillseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann werde ich mal schauen, was sich Foto- und Photoshop-technisch rausholen läßt... Mit etwas Glück findet sich übrigens auch hier ein Plotter "für lau", mehr dazu aber in der nächsten Woche!
> 
> Greetz, Stefan
> 
> PS: Der Thread ist nicht vergessen, ich bringe aber bis Ende dieser Woche erstmal mein Studium zu Ende



Genabend!
Bloß keine Eile, mein Zaskar ist schon seit über 2 Jahren "nackt".
Aber gut zu wissen das die Sache jetzt mal ins rollen kommt! 

Gruss Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (10. August 2004)

schönes teil, aber was hat denn ein ahead an dem rad zu suchen? oder fuhr rey keinen flipflop?


----------



## thrillseeker (11. August 2004)

Bei E*** hat's gerade einen neuen Satz Xizang-Decals von ca. 92. Da sind auch gelbe  "Triple Triangle"-Schriftzüge dabei - das wäre vielleicht eine gute Vorlage...
Fairerweise möchte ich noch dazusagen, dass ich nicht mitbieten werde -- bin grad pleite 

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## thrillseeker (11. August 2004)

Der Link


----------



## thrillseeker (13. August 2004)

Zum Thema Decals:

Meine Kamera hat eine zu schlechte Auflösung. Mehr als das





ist damit leider nicht rauszuholen.

Hier gibt es obiges Bild in verschiedenen Formaten (psd, eps, fh10, gif, swf) als zip-Datei: Archiv.zip (56 KB)

Also: Wir brauchen hochauflösende, kontrastreiche Vorlagen. HER DAMIT!! (Gerne auch per E-Mail an [email protected] -- das ist eine Wegwerf-Adresse, über die bin ich nur für wenige Tage zu erreichen)

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (13. August 2004)

Das ist doch schon mal gar nicht schlecht! Ich werde am Wochenende auch mal die Kamera bemühen und einen Versuch starten. Mal sehen was raukommt...


----------



## WODAN (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Kümmert sich noch Jemand um die Decals fürs 92er Zaskar?
Habe nun endlcih mal meinen neu poliert und jetzt fehlen nur noch die Aufkleber.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Juni 2018)

nach 14 Jahre wieder rausgekramt:

an was erkennt man denn nun die sagenumwogenen Vorserien-Zaskars?

hier ist gerade ein früher 16 Zoll Zaskar Rahmen mit 2x4 Gabel eingetroffen. 

68 mm Tretlager. Ab 1992 hatten die ja ein 73 mm Tretlager

Seriennummer ist nicht auffindbar. der Messschieber sagt, daß nichts rausgefeilt wurde.

Der Rahmen wurde an der Kettenstrebe, hinter dieser Platte, schon einmal geschweißt, was nahe legt, daß ein Vorbesitzer ihn sehr hart rangenommen hat


----------



## cleiende (25. Juni 2018)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Deleted 30552 (25. Juni 2018)

wenn ich wüßte, welche Details ein Vorserien Zaskar aufweisen muß ...

es ist definitiv ein Zaskar. Modeljahr vor 1992. frühe Zaskar Decals, UBrake, noch kein auswechselbares Schaltauge, noch 68er Tretlager

nur eben ohne Rahmennummer. gleichmäßige Materialstärke. da ist auch nichts herausgefeilt


Nachtrag. hab gegoogelt und noch einen frühen Zaskar Rahmen gefunden, bei dem man scheinbar auf eine Rahmennummer verzichtet hat. Also kein Einzelfall

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/v-gt-zaskar-1990-1991-16-rahmen-tioga-avenger-sts-neu.722923/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

